# Alien Registration Project



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I needed to get my Visa Extension........and renewal of my ACR card, but also wanted to know more about this NEW requirement for foreigners, the Alien Registration Project.

The Immigration office for Cebu City is closed and being renovated, so I went to their temporary Immigration office in A.S.Fortuna Street in Mandaue City, J-Mall, 2nd floor.

It opened at 8am.........sign in at the desk on right, 3 people there directing where to go. I remember the "Fat" guy from the other office.........he has got to be the most helpful and knowledgeable immigration officer I ever met.

I completed the Visa Extension form, checking 6 months extension. I attached 1 photo, 2" x 2". They ask for recent photo, 3 months or less, but mine was 2 years old and had no problem.

I downloaded/printed out the ACP form and completed at home............it was 4 pages.........the 1st page was all personal info, the last 3 pages were mostly N/A, which they insist you write the N/A for every line.

After paying P9060 for the 6 month extension, and P700 for the ACP, I sat down and waited for 20 minutes before they called me to go to another room, where they took my photo and scanned my fingerprints.....it took 5 minutes.

Then went back to main waiting room for maybe another 30 minutes before they called my name...........and received my 6 month extension, and a small piece of paper with my "Special" ACP number on it. They informed me that I must bring that number with me on my next Visa extension, when I also receive a new card.

Below is some basic info on what this ACP is all about. I just did a copy and paste.....I thought it easier than posting a website.




What is the change? The Philippines’ Bureau of Immigration (BI) has introduced an Alien Registration Project to register all foreigners, capture their biometric data and issue them a special security registration number.

What does the change mean? The program is voluntary at this time, despite an initial announcement that it will be mandatory.
•Implementation timeframe: Registration of foreigners is being conducted Oct. 1, 2014 to Sept. 30, 2015 at the Bureau’s regional offices.THE PHILIPPINES: (Oct. 13, 2014) Alien registration program now in place
•Visas/permits affected: The program affects many foreign nationals and particularly 9(a) tourist extension and Special Work Permit applicants who must appear in person at the time of application.
•Who is affected: All foreign nationals staying 60 days or more.
•Impact on processing times: No direct impact.
•Business impact: The Bureau will be better able to track foreign workers and maintain updated records of all foreign nationals in the Philippines.
•Next steps: All foreign nationals should plan to register with a Bureau office and attend a biometrics appointment where their photo and fingerprints will be taken.

Background: The Alien Registration Project will change the process for 9(a) tourist visa holders who seek an extension beyond 59 days, as well as for Special Work Permit holders. Both of these visas did not previously require in-person appearances, but now will include a biometrics appointment when they apply for an Alien Certificate of Registration Identity Card (ACR I-Card).

Foreign nationals exempt from registration include:
•9(g) visa holders, who were required to provide biometrics at the time of applications; they will register under the Alien Registration Project when they renew their ACR I-Cards.
•Special Non-Immigrant 47(a)(2) Visa holders
•Multiple Entry Special Visa holders
•Those with valid ACRI-Cards (other than tourist ACR I-Card)
•Tourists whose stay does not exceed 59 days.

To register under the Alien Registration Project, foreign nationals must download an application form, submit it along with identification at a Bureau office, sit for fingerprints and photo to be encoded in the agency’s database, and pay government fees of US $50 for a new ACR I-Card (or US $20 for re-issuance of an ACR I-Card). Registrants will obtain a special security registration number the same day and their ACR I-Card will be mailed to them.

BAL Analysis: Foreign nationals are on notice that the Alien Registration Project has begun and that it is likely to become mandatory. The Bureau’s initial announcement not only mandated registration but said that failure to register would result in monetary penalties or arrest and deportation of individuals found in violation of immigration laws. It later announced that registration will be voluntary during the rollout so the systems can handle the high volume.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Post!

Another exemption is if you are here on a "Balikbayan" Privilege. You are not required to register for this program. I specifically asked my local Immigration office after I arrived on the BB Stamp in October.

I don't have to go back to the BI for a whole year nor need an ECC to exit the country after 6 months. I plan on applying for the Spouse Visa after 6 months.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I just recently extended my Visa for six months and was issued the new card through the Alien Registration Project you are referring to and I was issued a nice laminated photo ID card with a micro chip on the front and a bar code and scan block on the back with your bio info and I actually like it because it has been widely accepted as an official form of identification which eliminates the need for carrying a passport or a copy of your passport.

Every time I go to a bank branch or use my credit card for a larger purchase, I am always asked to provide an ID and everyone has accepted this new BI Program ID Card. It is also a small credit card size and fits in my wallet and so much easier and safer to carry than a passport.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I just recently extended my Visa for six months and was issued the new card through the Alien Registration Project you are referring to and I was issued a nice laminated photo ID card with a micro chip on the front and a bar code and scan block on the back with your bio info and I actually like it because it has been widely accepted as an official form of identification which eliminates the need for carrying a passport or a copy of your passport.
> 
> Every time I go to a bank branch or use my credit card for a larger purchase, I am always asked to provide an ID and everyone has accepted this new BI Program ID Card. It is also a small credit card size and fits in my wallet and so much easier and safer to carry than a passport.


Sounds like the ACR card


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I wish it were my ACR Card!! I am getting a terrible run around trying to secure my ACR and I am unable to do anything without it!

SMART and GLOBE will not give me a monthly mobile phone service until I have my ACR Card. The banks will not allow me to open a Dollar bank account until I have it. Seems like everything here in the Philippines revolves around holding a valid ACR but I am getting a major run around about where to go and what to do to secure mine. I hope it all comes together soon...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I wish it were my ACR Card!! I am getting a terrible run around trying to secure my ACR and I am unable to do anything without it!
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like my ACR Card. When I registered all I got was a type written note that they stapled in my passport. 

I also appliued for ACR card same time.


----------

